# Sandy's Baby is Here!!!! new pic and udder video pg 3



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Sandy decided to surprise us and go early on Day 142 - with a single absolutely GORGEOUS Buckling!!!!

We haven't named him yet - but it is going to be a flashy name!!!!!!
So if anyone is in need of a Nubian with Superior Genetic - here is your man!!!!




























please excuse my fat and barn clothes - I had just done a disbudding and sold two goats that I had to hoof trim and carry - so I was nasty!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Wow she didn't make you wait at all! Congrats! He is very flashy. :thumb: :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Beautiful!! Congrats! He looks like a big, strong healthy boy! How is Sandy doing being a first time momma?? Again..he's just wonderful!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Only problem is is that she is refusing to have anything to do with him. I made her feed him in the milk stand then milked her out and gave him a bottle - so hopefully she will get the hang of it. He will cry and she will just walk off...... she was a bottle baby herself.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Oh that's to bad. I didn't even think about that when I saw the pics of you bottle feeding! :doh: It's been a long day. lol. I sure hope she takes him otherwise you are going to have one big friendly bottle baby!! Again..congrats!


----------



## thephatlady (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

:stars: WOW!!!! He is just gorgeous!!! I wish I was closer! I would love to have a buck like him for my girls. Will he be regestered?My girls are not but I think they could be .There parents were.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Yes, he is an ADGA registerable Buckling.....

you could register your does as native on appearance, breed them to a registered buck, and then build them up to the merican Purebred book though the ADGA :thumb: :thumb:

PS I can ship - hehehehe


----------



## thephatlady (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

I'm begining to think I do want to regester them if I can.I will have to look into it .How much will you be asking for him. Just in case...........?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Not sure if you know about Nubian Lines - but he is full of Goldthwaite (his Sire's whole side and partly is Dam's) and the Sire's dam just received her superior genetics from the ADGA - so I am not sure on his pricing yet. I would like to see what the dam's udder does first - but so far it is awesome with great orafices and lots of colostrum......

Can I get back to you on the price???

Here is a link to the dam and sire's pedigree

sire: http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch ... digree.htm

dam: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... N001453639


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

congrats Allison, sorry that he is a bottle baby right now - but if she doesnt change in the next couple hours sounds like that will be permanent


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

*Very pretty boy!!!!!*


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Congratulations!!!  Very handsome and flashy! :drool:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

well I wouldn't give up THAT fast! It depends how much you want her to have him - or how much you dont want a bottle baby. My goats have all accepted their kids so far - but with my sheep that "reject" a lamb I usually give them a week before giving up on them.

I'm sure Keren would have some good advice. I can tell you what I do if you want.

LW


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Yes please - I am still going to work with her and put her on the stand to nurse constantly and then milk and bottle feed to supplement - homping that she will get the idea shortly!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

First of all.. he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO VERY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  And I am sure everything will work itself out. Maybe she will take him :shrug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Congrats! He is adorable. I just love this little guy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Congratulations, he is adorable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Well, I left him at home with momma in the horse stall and I talked with my boss and I am going to go home at 12:30 - so he will have 5 1/2 hours - 6 by the time I get home to really try and get momma to let him nurse..... If I come home and he has an empty belly - he will be pulled as a bottle baby and nurse from momma when she is on the milk stand ---- I just don't really want to be bringing him 40 minutes each way to work everyday for him to be bottle fed


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

:stars: GORGEOUS!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

I will keep my fingers crossed that she takes him Allison ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

He is really nice ...love his markings....congrats....  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Awwwww what a sweet lil' long ears!!!! He is adorable 

Congrats on the early surprise! At least she didn't make you wait!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Yep - talk about a no stressor - LOL! Except now she blessed me with a dang bottle baby.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Congrats! He's extremely handsome!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

:drool: MINE!!!!! *runs off with gorgeous buckling* MWAHAHA! lol Sorry I'm a little hyper today. :ROFL:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Congrats, he is georgous!

Is this the single kid I jinksed you with? HEHE


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Listen John-Derek - you are going to be getting it here soon - LOL! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

:slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:

I take that as a yes...

:slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Very striking and handsome boy there-hope momma realizes she's got a gem there and takes care of him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*

Too funny ..LOL :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy's Baby is Here!!!!*










Short video of Sandy's FF udder at 4 days fresh with 10 hours.....


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I just LOVE HIM!!! And Sandy's udder looks REALLY nice!!!!!!! :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

wow..he is wonderful...congrats~~!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at those ears!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice udder! Too bad she's being difficult about feeding her cute lil' guy.


----------

